# No-Ts-Gilde



## Rolf Rumpanscher (9. September 2017)

Hallo Com.

 

Berufstätiger PvE Spieler sucht eine No-Ts-Gilde.

D.h. eine Gilde in welcher überwiegend über Chat kommuniziert wird.

Warum?

Wenn ich von der Arbeit komme entspanne ich mich gerne bei einer gemütlichen Runde WoW.

Auf Ts kann ich dabei gerne verzichten, da ich den ganzen Tag sowieso zuhören muss und Abends eben lieber etwas Ruhe habe.

 

Erfolge, raiden etc. sind mir nicht wichtig genug, ausserdem habe ich nur wenig Zeit für WoW.

Vielleicht findet sich ja eine nette Gilde, welche dies ähnlich sieht.

Der Server ist mir egal, nur sollte es ein PvE Server sein, vielleicht sogar eher ein kleiner Server.

 

Grüße,

R.R.


----------

